# My growing collection



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

I've always had an interest in keeping the families cars clean but since finding Detailing World a few years ago the collection has grown. There's definitely an evolution in the type of products I'm beginning to use now. Building up to buying a DA & pressure washer eventually.

A few products I need to acquire in the coming months such as Tardis, and a pure polish type product.

So here goes......










I've some new SP Microfibres, german applicators and a whole host of other brushes and microfibres stored in some handy tubs from B&Q.

Kris


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection with all area's covered............:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

some good stuff there m8, ive started to buy alot more megs stuff now to well everytime im in the shop i just buy for the sake o it, dont tell the missus tho


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good haul of kit :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice one!!

what do you think to the SP microfibe? thinking of getting some...


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Ben,

I quite liked the SP microfibres, they removed a coat of FK1000p that had been on a Honda Civic for about half an hour very easily. The air temp was about 3 degrees so I wasn't too concerned about the product being caked on.

One thing my mate noticed that when the cloth starts to drag it was time to change to a clean quarter.

I bought these ones

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,81,toView_156.html

Kris


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good collection there mate. you cant go wrong with tardis either and the rest of the Autosmart range is pretty good.


----------

